# Finding speaker parameters.



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got some older drivers that i'd like to build some towers with and the only thing i know about them is they are MB Quart 4ohm car audio drivers. Parts express has a measuring tool on sale this month, The Dayton audio WT3 woofer tester. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this would work to get the right values i need to properly design and build a speaker setup for this 3-way speaker set. Any help or advice would be great. Thanks, bambino.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think this Post will be best pontificated upon here. Hopefully someone here has experience adapting Car Audio Components to HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I think this Post will be best pontificated upon here. Hopefully someone here has experience adapting Car Audio Components to HT.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I sure hope so they are really high end speakers for there time and would think with the right enclosure they would sound great.


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

WT2 and WT3 will work
Syd


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you know if they just give the parameters so then i could just take the values over to winisd and get the right enclosure size or is their more to it then that. Thanks for quick responses.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

The WT3 will work. What are the drivers? The factory average T/S parameters might still be available...


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

This should help

http://www.woofertester.com/support.htm

Syd


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

dyohn said:


> The WT3 will work. What are the drivers? The factory average T/S parameters might still be available...


The drivers are 8'' bass and 5 1/4'' mid and aluminum dome tweeter from the premium line some 10 yrs ago. I am doubtful the parameters would still be available allthough i will look into it, the reason i think i won't have any luck is because several months back i was hoping to obtain some factory replacement grills for the mids and they no longer listed the speaker set which i can't think of what it is right now but i'll post the model #'s when i dig out the box. I think part of the problem also is that MB Quart has changed hands several times since the creation of this set that i've got. Thanks again guys and anymore input is always appreciated. Bambino.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, MB Quart went from being a decent high-end independent company to a marginal mid-line for Rockford Fosgate to just another brand owned by Maxxsonics. But even back when they made outstanding drivers they seldom published the T/S parameters for anything other than their subwoofers. If you can get the actual model numbers I might be able to find something in the12volt's vaults for you.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Syd26147 said:


> This should help
> 
> http://www.woofertester.com/support.htm
> 
> Syd


Thanks syd i'll check it out.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

dyohn said:


> Yes, MB Quart went from being a decent high-end independent company to a marginal mid-line for Rockford Fosgate to just another brand owned by Maxxsonics. But even back when they made outstanding drivers they seldom published the T/S parameters for anything other than their subwoofers. If you can get the actual model numbers I might be able to find something in the12volt's vaults for you.


I'll have to post them tomorrow as i need to go help my mother with her house. But that wold be great dyohn. Thanks again. :sn:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

dyohn said:


> Yes, MB Quart went from being a decent high-end independent company to a marginal mid-line for Rockford Fosgate to just another brand owned by Maxxsonics. But even back when they made outstanding drivers they seldom published the T/S parameters for anything other than their subwoofers. If you can get the actual model numbers I might be able to find something in the12volt's vaults for you.


OK, dyohn i found some time to post the numbers quick. The componet set is a QM 335.03cx and the drivers numbers are 
8''- bass driver -says QM200 also below that it says TX3 and QM no.261462
5 1/4''- mid driver- says QM130 and below that says MX3 

These drivers actually say Made in Germany on the back to which i would reckon that means they were still independent back then. I remember them costing more then my Paradigm monitor 11's and they don't come with enclosures of coarse they are car audio driver for custom installs. 

Hope this info helps you find something out about them that would be exellent plus it's just a shame to have perfectly good drivers that have basically no hours on them just sit in a box for another ten years.

Thanks again dyohn, Bambino. :sn:


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Unfortunately there are no T/S parameters published for those components. Your best bet would be to purchase the Woofer Tester from Parts Express, or short of that simply use the largest sealed enclosure you can get away with. In general car audio drivers are designed for infinite baffle installation, so bigger usually works better. Or, sell them on Flea Bay and purchase speakers with known parameters!  Good luck.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for checking on them for me that means alot to me about the folks on this site, always willing to help it's unfortinate that there is nothing about them drivers around anymore as they were top of the line ten + years ago. I think my best bet is to buy the testor and see what i come up with, i just don't think i'll end up getting what i want for them that will put me in a boatthat makes me unable to afford new drivers. Thanks again, bambino.

If any body reading this thread would be interested in buying them at a reasonable price let me know.


----------

